# تشكيل الألواح في إسطمبات



## eng.asa (18 أبريل 2009)

تشكيل الألواح في إسطمبات​ 
إن الغرض الأساسي من تشكيل الألواح في اسطمبات هو الحصول علي منتجات من ألواح وشرائط وشرائح المعادن والمواد الأخري بدون إحداث تغير في سمك الشريحة الإعدادية.

ونحصل منها علي منتجات عالية الجودة في السطح والأبعاد وتحقق عملية تشكيل الألواح في اسطمبات إنتاجية مرتفعة تصل الي 30000- 40000 جزء وأكثر في الوردية بالنسبة للإسطمبة الواحدة. 

المادة الأولية المستخدمة في عمليات تشكيل الألواح هي جميع المعادن وسبائكها والقادرة علي التشكيل اللدن علي هيئة شرائح وشرائط وعادة يتم تشكيل المعادن علي البارد ولايتم استخدام التشكيل علي الساخن إلا عند تشكيل الألواح السميكة 10 مم أو أكثر.

عمليات تشكيل الألواح تنقسم الي:-

1- عمليات القص.
2- عمليات تغير الشكل
3- عمليات الكبس.
4- عمليات التجميع في اسطمبات.

:29: وفي الملف المرفق شرح كامل لهذة العمليات وكيفية حساب قوي القطع المستخدمة وكذلك عمليات الإفراد اللازمة بالإستعانة بالموضوع الموجود بالمنتدي عن حساب افراد الأجزاء أتمني من الله أن يكون قد وفقني 


Eng.A.Sami​


----------



## فتوح (18 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع قيم يستحق التقييم

وفي انتظار مزيد من مشاركاتك ومواضيعك القيمة


----------



## nachite (23 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mughrabe (28 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## السعيد نصير (5 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خير 
شكر ليك
*


----------



## alaa_84 (7 مايو 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل .......... تقبل تحياتى


----------



## الأمير أمير (11 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى


----------



## eng.asa (16 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخواني علي الردود الجميلة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (21 مايو 2009)

ممنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون منـــــــــــــــــــك كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (21 مايو 2009)

ممنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــون منـــــــــــــــــــك كثيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## sandrabandaly (24 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو محمود (26 مايو 2009)

thanks a lot my brother


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك كل خير
موضوع ممتاز


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراوجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hassan adam (12 يونيو 2009)

سؤال:
كيفيه تشكيل المعادن بواسطه الاسطمبات والمصنعه بالالرديت؟


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

*لا اله الا اللـــــــــــــــــه محمد رسول اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه*










اخي الكريم -- eng.asa
جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الرحمن 
خيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

بس -- -- الملفات المرفقة مشغال معي 


تحياتـــــــــي


----------



## هشام علام (18 يونيو 2009)

يا اخوانى من فضلكم انا عاوز اى حاجة تخص الهندسة الميكانيكية بالعربى على الاميل دة [email protected] وجزاكم اللة خيرا من فضلكم بسرعة


----------



## معتصم111 (19 يونيو 2009)

وجزاك الله كل خير
0000:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## mtayyar (24 يونيو 2009)

الف الف مليون تريلون شكر يا مهندس asa 
لانني كنت ابحث هذه الايام عن ما يفيدني بهذا الموضوع بالذات وارجوا التواصل معك على الايميل 
[email protected]


----------



## hena1981 (30 يونيو 2009)

انا عايز مساعدة ...............................


----------



## Ossama Sharaf (13 يوليو 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا جزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا


----------



## ودبيلا (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع المفيد


----------



## قاسم2000 (14 يوليو 2009)

الله يجزيك خيرعلى هذا العمل


----------



## عمران احمد (15 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## اسامة القاسى (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله  فيك


----------



## مهندس محمدابراهيم (26 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر يا يشمهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## أحمد رأفت (17 أغسطس 2009)

مش عارف أقولك أية غير انك ممتـاز


----------



## عمراياد (21 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بك اخي الغالي


----------



## abo khaled80 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## senan85 (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك معلومات قيمة جداً


----------



## باشمنتجة اسماء (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير موضوع رائع


----------



## Aldobaee (15 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
معلومات مفيدة جدا واكثر من رائعة وارجوا التكرم علينا بالمزيد في هذا الموضوع
زادك الله من فضله وعلمه


----------



## وردورد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## senan85 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذا الموضوع


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك كل خير موضوع رائع


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## هانى سمير محمد (8 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ودائما فى زيادة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الموضوع جميل جدا ، ولكنه صغير جدا
ننتظر منك مواضيع أخرى دسمة ومتكامله
مع تحياتي
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## kupo (14 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يا اخى العزيز


----------



## عادل الصيرفي (9 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك علما


----------



## م محمد 78 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا هذا هو صلب عملي


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (14 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخي....حقا الموضوع جميل وتستحق التقييم..


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (15 نوفمبر 2009)

:14:


nachite قال:


> بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يااخي وجزاك عنا كل خير


----------



## eng.asa (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا واسف لتاخري في الرد في المنتدي


----------



## IRAQ1 (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## _mhefny (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جدا ياهندسه


----------



## حمد المبارك (17 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## eng .magda (18 يونيو 2010)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## eng .magda (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا بجد استفدت كتير فى مشروعى منه


----------



## أحمد رأفت (19 يونيو 2010)

تمام يباشــــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (17 أغسطس 2010)

الساده الزملاء يمكننى تقديم مجموعه محاضرات عن تصميم اسطمبات قطع الصاج فقط لو وجدت إستجابه كافيه من الزملاء


----------



## _mhefny (18 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وان كنت افضل لو تكون متوسعه عن كده


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (28 أغسطس 2010)

*نريد المزيد*



ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الموضوع جميل جدا ، ولكنه صغير جدا
> ننتظر منك مواضيع أخرى دسمة ومتكامله
> مع تحياتي
> د.أحمد زكي حلمي



أضم صوتى إلى صوت الدكتور أحمدزكى
نريد المزيد


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

باركك الله فى شهر القرآن وكل وانت بخير


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## madkou (2 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وغفر لك


----------



## ahmed elhlew (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا وجزاك اللة خير


----------



## _mhefny (3 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks god bless u


----------



## _mhefny (3 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك وربنا يبارك لكل واحد لا يبخل بالمعلومه


----------



## mz_q2010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فتوح قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا موضوع قيم يستحق التقييم
> 
> وفي انتظار مزيد من مشاركاتك ومواضيعك القيمة


 hhhvghvgv


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hussien Eissa (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## ahmed elhlew (16 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس القرن (3 يوليو 2011)

*شكر*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## foursim (26 يوليو 2011)

تسلم يا باشمهندس احمد انا مصطفى


----------



## مشتل الزاهر (26 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (26 يوليو 2011)

مشاركه واحدة مفيدة بارك الله لناشرها 
أمامها 66 رساله شكر فى 7 صفحات


----------



## sam6 (18 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا معلومات مفيده 
شكــــرا


----------



## spaik_1 (5 مايو 2013)

جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ayman-rashed80 (6 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع قيم وجميل وشكرا


----------



## عبدالله وليدالنيف (21 نوفمبر 2013)

:77:


----------



## yasser rageb (25 أبريل 2014)

good


----------



## MOURAD_WELLIAM (3 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## عاطف عوض (8 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## نشوان11 (24 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا...جار التحميل


----------



## engahmed ali (1 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

موضوع رائع


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## Amir Fouad (6 أبريل 2016)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 يونيو 2016)

لك كل الشكر


----------

